# 2015 nfl draft discussion



## panda (Mar 24, 2015)

who do you want your team to draft?
i'm hoping for my redkins to trade RG3 for sam bradford straight up, and then draft leonard williams. this would make up for both the rg3 and haynesworth disasters! i would be ok with trading down and taking landon collins to replace sean taylor.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 24, 2015)

Idk panda i am a eagles fan and i hope they wouldn't trade for rg3 but who really knows what chip will do. I hope the eagles could some how get Trae Waynes but he will be long gone by the time they draft.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2015)

rg3 makes more sense than trading up for mariota in kelly's system. and bradford would run grudens system better, win win.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 24, 2015)

Haha that is true i would rather trade 1 for 1 with bradford and rg3 then give up the future for mariota. I think he is going to be a flop.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2015)

it would be totally awesome if he drafts a RB in 1st round, hahaha.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lmao o god don't say that.


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2015)

i'm really surprised he never picked up lamichael james, something must be seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Mar 24, 2015)

Man it has been chaos for eagles fans we are bitching more then usual after the first few weeks of free agency. Did you see that Tebow came in to work out....


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 24, 2015)

A lot of NFC East fans here....personally a Cowboys fan! Putting aside my hate for the rest of the conference, I am definitely surprised by the interest in Bradford. He was good his rookie year, constantly making the next healthy receiver up look good, but injury prone and lacking of growth. Could be the team he had around him, but???


----------



## panda (Mar 25, 2015)

i still believe in bradford, he's just had a rough string of luck (though a long one). reminds me of staffords rough injury start except this is an extreme case.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Idk panda i am a eagles fan and i hope they wouldn't trade for rg3 but who really knows what chip will do. I hope the eagles could some how get Trae Waynes but he will be long gone by the time they draft.



In the first I want Trae Waynes for the Vikings. We have Xavier Rhodes who is a beast at corner, and by the latter part of last season he was playing out of his mind and was consistently being rated by PFF in the Revis and Sherman range. Zimmer's defense is moving in the right direction fast and two shut-down corners with Green Bay in the division would help a lot to be competitive. 

I don't want a wide receiver, though everyone seems to think we will take Devante Parker due to his ties with Bridgewater, but I don't think they will go that direction. I also like La'el Collins, Shaq Thompson, and Eric Kendricks. 

If we trade Adrian Peterson, I want Tevin Coleman or Jay Ajayi in the 2nd.

For later round picks, I like Dezmin Lewis at WR and I would definitely think squatting on Chris Bonner QB with a 7th pick would be a good idea. Our QBs are set, but I think he would be good to have as our third stringer and develop. He has the arm for a Norv Turner offense. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 25, 2015)

I am going to try and memorize that post to get me through off season small talk.


----------



## Adirondack (Mar 25, 2015)

Ravens fan here. (Enough with the NFC, already:viking:.)
We lost some key players to free agency while only signing one new player and have some big holes to fill. With compensatory picks, I think we have 10 draft picks. There's a saying around here - "In Ozzie we trust". Newsome's one of the best GMs in the business and always has a plan. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Haha that is true i would rather trade 1 for 1 with bradford and rg3 then give up the future for mariota. I think he is going to be a flop.



It is a hard rub for a highly rated quarterback as a rule. They go to poor teams get beat up, injured many don't make it. Of coarse some do and are household names.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope my brownies do Really bad.... because even that is better than usual


----------



## panda (Mar 26, 2015)

im rooting for manziel!!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 29, 2015)

mr drinky said:


> In the first I want Trae Waynes for the Vikings. We have Xavier Rhodes who is a beast at corner, and by the latter part of last season he was playing out of his mind and was consistently being rated by PFF in the Revis and Sherman range. Zimmer's defense is moving in the right direction fast and two shut-down corners with Green Bay in the division would help a lot to be competitive.
> 
> I don't want a wide receiver, though everyone seems to think we will take Devante Parker due to his ties with Bridgewater, but I don't think they will go that direction. I also like La'el Collins, Shaq Thompson, and Eric Kendricks.
> 
> ...



So revised thoughts on the draft: Trae Waynes is out for Vikes. Falling, falling, gone. No corner is worth a 1st round grade IMO -- maybe Byron Jones. Though I am still a fan of Quinten Rollins (in the 2-3 range) and Troy Hill (7-UFA). 

It's a weak safety class, but I kind of like Ibraheim Campbel in the 3-4 range and Eric Rowe in the 2nd. 

LBs are strong in the late-first and second, so if my Vikes can trade back, I think they may go LB and CB as first two picks. 

BUT with that said, the wild card may be that the Vikes go for a noffensive skill position. One of the three WRs available may be taken and, gulp, even Gurley IMO. I kind of hope I am wrong on Gurley (and I probably am), but taking Gurley is an acceptable insurance policy. If AP holds out: we are covered. It gives more time to trade AP (2nd day draft or afterwards). If Gurley can't start the season because of his ACL: we are covered with AP. Picking Gurley probably creates a mini-run on RBs, and a run on RBs also pushes other players into the second. 

And here is my crazy 1% scenario: The Browns give their 19th pick for Peterson. Only two teams have the private connections to keep a Peterson trade secret for draft day and those are the Browns (Norv's prior team) and the Bucs (Frazier's current team). The Vikes publicly said they want to trade back, but they actually take Gurley instead. The Browns get Peterson for their 19 pic as they are in desperate need of a star player and sure bet. They still have their 12 pick and now Peterson. The Browns also have a trade history with the Vikes, so there is that too. 

I know this is highly unlikely, but that is my roll the dice draft crazy scenario. 

I personally would like no AD trade, and a trade back where the Vikes pick up another 3rd pick. We then take Kendricks LB in 1st, Guard in the 2nd: Cann, Tomlinson, or Marpet. Quinten Rollins CB and Ameer Abdullah RB with our thirds. Ibraheim Campbell SS in the fourth. Dezmin Lewis WR in the 5th. No 6th pick. Troy Hill CB and Terrance Plummer ILB in the 7th. 

Those are my almost-draft-day mutterings. 

k.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 29, 2015)

mr drinky said:


> So revised thoughts on the draft: Trae Waynes is out for Vikes. Falling, falling, gone. No corner is worth a 1st round grade IMO -- maybe Byron Jones. Though I am still a fan of Quinten Rollins (in the 2-3 range) and Troy Hill (7-UFA).
> 
> It's a weak safety class, but I kind of like Ibraheim Campbel in the 3-4 range and Eric Rowe in the 2nd.
> 
> ...



Your team is very fortunate in that you can still find top 5 talent in your positions of need in the 2nd round. I wish that was the case with the Saints. We really have to do our best to grab an edge rusher in the 1st, either Gregory, Williams, Shane Ray,etc etc etc...
I think there is a good chance that some RB needy teams like San Diego, Houston, Detroit, Arizona and Dallas will be looking at the Vikings or hopefully the Saints draft position for a trade up in order to grab Gurley or Gordon. Probably the biggest surprise in the draft(besides whatever crazy trade chip kelly makes for a Mariotta) will be how quickly some of these RBs come flying off the draft board.
Cleveland has 2 picks in the 1st round and I believe they will grab a WR with one of those picks...I dont think there is a QB that they could afford in this draft so Im guessing they keep their fingers crossed and hope someone on their roster can step up this season.
I really do think the Vikings have all the leverage in the Peterson situation. Im pretty sure AD is just trying to land some sort of extension with guaranteed money involved before the season begins. Next year he will be 31yrs old and his value will most likely diminish very quickly, its best to get an extension finished before his game starts showing decline. Either way, I think at this point its pretty far fetched that anyone will throw $13mil at him for this season plus a new contract plus a 1st/2nd round pick besides Oakland and AD will most likely steer clear of that dumpster fire.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah the Peterson situation is confounding, disappointing, and maddening to Vikes fans. He would be a fit for very few teams at this point, basically contenders going all in, the desperate, or the cash rich -- but even for them it probably isn't a smart move. The best thing would be for him to stay with the Vikes, restructure for some guaranteed and learn to be happy. 

But as for your Saints you will likely have Gregory or Shane Ray there at your pick given the latest Shane Ray misstep. It's a tough year for teams wanting edge rushers. There was a dead zone in the last 20 picks of the first, and now the picks that will be there have issues (Gregory and Ray). And after the second round, it gets really thin. I like Preston Smith in the 2nd. 

k


----------



## panda (Apr 29, 2015)

Landon Collins to the skins!!


----------



## labor of love (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry had to edit this, when I first read Pandas Landon Collins to the skins! remark I thought he was referring to La'el Collins.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 29, 2015)

Ok Mr.Dinky I may have to eat my words here....Its being reported that the browns are offering up atleast both their 1st rounders (12th and 19th) to the titans so they can grab Mariotta.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 29, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Ok Mr.Dinky I may have to eat my words here....Its being reported that the browns are offering up atleast both their 1st rounders (12th and 19th) to the titans so they can grab Mariotta.



Yeah, I heard that too. I'm not sure I am buying it though, but the Browns would be the one to do that I guess. Btw, it always bugs me when sports reporters say stuff like they are giving up two first round picks. Yeah, sure, they are but they are also getting an amazing #2 pick. They are swapping one and giving one. But IMO it is going to take a lot more than swapping 12 for 2 and then giving them the 19 pick. A quick look at the trade chart the need to make up roughly 525 points -- though admittedly the trade chart isn't hard and fast. They may have to give up a 1st or 2nd next year too or a player. 

k.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah...I guess Tennessee will go with the highest bidder. Maybe a 3 way trade with Philly would make more sense somehow but it's unlikely.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 30, 2015)

So a very unexciting night for all the talk. No trading up to #2, no Bradford departure to the Browns or Rivers trade, and my Vikes stayed put for the first time since I can remember. That just doesn't happen. I guess it is easy to imagine since there were only 7-9 elite players and QB and WR were in high demand. 

And FWIW, Labor of Love, I LOVE your Stephone Anthony pick. I like it a lot better than the Vikes Trae Waynes. We'll see, Zimmer is a defensive magician, so maybe he can make Waynes everything people thought he could be -- but I kind of doubt it. The good news is that ILBs have fallen so my Vikes have plenty available at the #45 pick. I'm guessing Benardrick McKinney for the Vikes.

And the last chance on an Adrian Peterson trade is with the Bucs at their #2 (34 pick) spot in the second round. I still think there is a 25% chance it could happen, but then the Vikes would take Kendricks first and then Tevin Coleman or Jay Ajayi with the next pick. But WT*F do I know. 

k.


----------



## labor of love (May 1, 2015)

I wanted Gregory or DBG at 31...Im happy enough with Stephone Anthony though....That tackle we took at the 13 spot has many saints fans scratching their heads though. My problem with our early tackle selection and you guys grabbing waynes is that I dont think either team got really good draft value from either selection. Both of these guys wouldve been on the board for several more picks. I had my fingers crossed for devante parker, and the dolphins selected him with the pick right after the saints. The rams grabbing Gurley was my fave pick in the draft so far. Also, its a crime that the most talented player in the drafted was the 6th player off the board.


----------



## mr drinky (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, I am not a fan of Peat either. I'm with you on that one, and I would have been pissed. I like Humphries better actually. And as for Waynes, I think if the draft had been a week from now -- as it was last year, Waynes would have fallen to the very end of the 1st. It doesn't mean that Zimmer can't make him into something better, but I am not a huge fan of the pick

k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2015)

labor of love said:


> Ok Mr.Dinky I may have to eat my words here....Its being reported that the browns are offering up atleast both their 1st rounders (12th and 19th) to the titans so they can grab Mariotta.



Browns seem to like fishing for QB's They have had quite a few that never panned out. Johnny Manziel, Brady Quinn, Jason Campbell a bunch more can't remember some only played a few games. Hoyer was not bad till he got injured.

Since Mariotta is from Hawaii hoping that he will succeed in the NFL. Most but not all of these hot collage QB's wash out in the pro's. Russel Wilson, Andrew Luck a couple good ones from recent drafts.


----------



## PushCut (May 1, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Browns seem to like fishing for QB's They have had quite a few that never panned out. Johnny Manziel, Brady Quinn, Jason Campbell a bunch more can't remember some only played a few games. Hoyer was not bad till he got injured.
> 
> The whole list dreadfull list on one jersey.
> https://twitter.com/Sdove56/status/542404883018575872/photo/1


----------



## Mapusisoa (May 1, 2015)

Go raiders!!


----------



## panda (May 1, 2015)

Once again skins fail by not drafting best player in draft, they gotta fix that awful defense!! Jets d just got scary.

I didn't like Gurley to rams, they already have mason. Would like to see falcons pull off a trade for him.

And the WR with biggest upside falls from 1st rnd, all the teams are terrified of character issues now, thanks Gordon and Blackmon you wasted talents!!


----------

